# Another Dead Bird....i Am So Upset Again!!!



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

BE WARNED.......VERY DISTURBING PICTURE ATTACHED

I opened up the garage door at 5:45AM this morning - just at daybreak to put out the seeds for the ferals and I found another poor piegon was dead- run over in the middle of the street.

I don't know what to do anymore. Maybe my feeding them in the driveway has been a mistake??? Now that the old man is not feeding them anymore, if I was not putting food out for them, maybe that would all take off in the morning and go to the park or where ever they would normally go for food in the morning.

I love these birds and want to do what is best for them.

Please give me some advice.........I'm just so upset loosing a bird every few days.

Louise


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well I think we get the picture without having to see a flat dead bird picture.
I think you have ansewred your own question...if they are hanging around and getting killed best to let them go some place else.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

OK........I get the message. I guess I am contributing to the deaths. That is is last th ing in the world I want to do.

I will PM Terry and have her remove the picture. Sorry if it offened anyone.

I noticed thismorning that someone - I don't know if it was the old man again - put pieces of bread out in the street. It must have been done before dawn. That is why they were on the street before I went out.

I am not trying to diminish my responsibility here, I am feeling that I am in a loosing battle here. Damned if you do or Damned if you don't.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

dont go blaming yourself for the good deed that you have been doing for these birds as you have been trying to lead them from the road not to the road .. these deaths most likely started way before you started feeding them and will happen along the way no matter what you do or dont do  Death by car isnt only a pigeon thing as the roads are lined by the carcasses of the many birds and animals along every highway to prove it ,its just another fact of life that we all have to live with due to humanization ,sad but true


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I am really sorry about this, but could you remove the picture please?


Thank you.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

lwerden said:


> *I will PM Terry and have her remove the picture.* Sorry if it offened anyone.


Any of the moderators can assist you in removing your image. I'll go ahead & remove it.

In the future, if you wish to remove an image, you can click on Manage Attachments & there is an option to remove images. 

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I know you feel awful, but I don't think you should stop feeding, as likely you provide the only food these birds get....that makes it a tough call and certainly NOT a black and white situation. 
Only feed as much as they can eat in one feeding and clean up what is left over. You might start gradually reducing the amount you feed so they will need to start scouting other feeding sources but won't starve in the in the process.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Charis said:


> I know you feel awful, but I don't think you should stop feeding, as likely you provide the only food these birds get....that makes it a tough call and certainly NOT a black and white situation.
> Only feed as much as they can eat in one feeding and clean up what is left over. You might start gradually reducing the amount you feed so they will need to start scouting other feeding sources but won't starve in the in the process.



Louise, Charis has a very good point and maybe your best way to go.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Hi Louise, Please don't feel bad, you had been doing a great job, so what Charis suggest is a good idea, if you reduce the food they will start moving out, is sad, but is better, and you don't need to feel guilty, not many people get up that early just to feed birds. so you are a wonderful person and you are doing the best, keep that in your mind.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm really sorry to hear you're still having troubles with the pigeons.  It sounds so frustrating and sad. I hope you're able to find a way to help them, thank you for doing all you do for them.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Lousie, 



Probably better to feed them at some Park or other neutral territory, where they already graze...


Sooner or later, neighbors can get uptight over anyone's feeding Birsd on a front yard or even back yard...


Pigeons can get run over of course from quite a few underlieing causes, or, from whatever may lead to inattention, or distraction, anyway.


I have literally seen what I took to be Suicides or attempted Suicides of intentionally getting run over, of Mourning Doves or Pigeons, who, when I could intervene in time to grab them and get them gathered up, had pretty bad Canker.


Anyway, no telling what was up with the run-over-one...


But, I know generally, unless one has a semi rural setting, or has a HUGE yard...or unless one has neighbors who already feed-the-Birds themselves...it is a little 'iffy' as for how soon or when neighbors will start getting nasty or huffy or full of ill will about it, even though it is not in any way effecting them.



Anyway...just those thoughts...and too, going to a Park is in itself a nice thing, unless it is full of people..! And one can definitely make individual Pigeon friends by having a regular schedule for going...sit there, read a Book, have a Thermus of Tea or Coffee...relax...

I used to do that when I was not so busy all the time..!





Phil
l v


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your imput. Also I apologize to anyone who was offended by the picture that was posted thismorning.

I have attached two new pictures and I hope none of you will object to their content.

I have spent the greater part of today soul searching and trying to evaluate the piegons need to being fed as opposed to the precieved risk of cars running them over in the street.

I have a personal relationship with the feral flock that I feed. They live here!!! They roost and nest on the roof of my house. They were here first, way before I moved into this house. My rescued non releasable one eye house pet piegon was a casualty from one of the nests on my roof.

I have had problems with the neighbors in the past. Some have tried to poison the birds and shoot them with BB guns. I have tried my best to appease the neighbors even calling in a piegon control person to install devices on my roof to discourage the birds from staying here. Nothing has stopped these birds and they have thrived. Over a period of time I have changed from being an appeaser of the neighbors to being a protector of the birds. Today they live, roost and nest in peace on my roof.

I know many of you will disagree with my decision here, and I respect your right to do so, but I have decided to continue to feed the birds. My heart and mind tells me it would be wrong of me to deprive them of their primary food source or gradually starving them out of here to go feed some where else.

I have spoken to the man up the street who also feeds them and he has promised me that if he has any bread or any other food that he wishes to give them he will bring it to my house and put it in my driveway. Hopefully this will keep the majority of birds off the street and lessen their risk of being harmed by passing cars. If I run into any future problems with the neighbors, I will cross that bridge when I get to it.

I don't want this thread to become a source of controversy or disagreement of opposing opinions on this topic. So please let us all respect each other and just agree to disagree.

Louise


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You have my vote!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Lousie, 



That is so sweet...



If you can do it, and not have problems...then, "excellent"..!


Of course..!


I had no idea they'd been there so long and had a history of being fed there.



Anyway...it IS unusual for a Pigeon to get run over...but, obviously, it happens now and then.



Generally, it is he ones who are ill and whose attention is being effected, or, it is the young and inexperienced who are not sure what to be paying attention to.


Nothing one can do about either situation, other than to shoo them out of the Street in a way which conveys drama or danger, when one sees them there, and or to make sure no food things have been tossed there by anyone.



The other possibility, is a low flying Pigeon being hit by a Car, then for laying stunned in the Street, gets run over...but, usually this requires a faster Car speed than most residential Streets would have going on...


You likely know all this, just thinking aloud...



Phil
l v


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

Hi Louise,

Keep up the good work. If there's no ideal situation and your pigeons have been at your house forever and they depend on you for food, then I would keep feeding as well. 

I think it's likely that there will continue to be birds hit, because didn't you say one of your neighbors is going out of his way to hit them? 

So what you have to consider is the welfare of the entire flock, versus the welfare of individual birds. If what you are doing, in the final analysis, is better for the flock as a whole, then keep doing it.

And it sounds like they are very bonded to your house, and very dependent on you for food. If that's not something you can change, then I think you have a moral obligation to keep feeding. If it *is* something you can change, and they'll survive and move somewhere else, then I also think you have a moral obligation to try to do that.

Your neighbor can't kill them all. But it's very likely that he is going to continue to kill them when he can, so you are going to be faced with today's situation again, and again.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Louise I'm glad you have decided to do what you think is best 

Now stop worrying and enjoy your flock


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes only you really know whats best because you live there!...you do look so close to that road....but I hope all goes well and we all have to live with loss every now and then.


----------

